
Fidelity strikes back at view that passive index funds beat active managers - ilamont
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2016/03/23/fidelity-strikes-back-view-that-passive-index-funds-best-active-managers/LymmN1HtKaMA1InLFVmUzO/story.html
======
sharemywin
So, which one do I pick to that it will beat the index fund after fees going
forward? Oh, wait. it's not obvious. guess I'm back to index funds.

